
[WordPress Theme] One of the best starter themes I have ever used... - inc_dude
TLDR; I like it and wanted to share, download and demo in first comment.<p>So I am a very big fan of Semantic UI (HTML Framework), and I just found its official WordPress port.<p>As is the case with most starter themes, it isn’t much to look at (at first). BUT, under the hood it seems to have a VERY powerful framework in place. The best parts of which is probably the extensive documentation and built in debugger, which is seamlessly integrated into the theme. Honestly, I don’t think I have ever used a theme that made it so easy to track down bugs.<p>It has other good part too, such as a build system (Gulp) for things like LESS, SASS, and image optimization. Its more advanced features are all done OOP style, and it uses some great libraries too (such as jQuery, Font Awesome, Webicons, Highlight JS, etc.)<p>But just like everything else it’s not perfect. At the moment it doesn’t have a comments template so it uses the default style of comments. And some of it is a little too complicated as well.<p>However, the good news about that is he says, “the comments template is on the way, and that there are only 5 functions you have to learn in order to take full advantage of this theme, and all but one of those are based off existing WordPress functions. The rest is already preconfigured for you so you don’t actually have to read the docs on it.” So at least in terms of a learning curve, it’s not so bad.<p>All in all, I really like Semantic UI and I am excited to work with it as a WordPress theme.
======
inc_dude
Demo: [http://semantic-wordpress.gopagoda.io/](http://semantic-
wordpress.gopagoda.io/)

Download: [https://github.com/ProjectCleverWeb/Semantic-UI-
WordPress](https://github.com/ProjectCleverWeb/Semantic-UI-WordPress)

